# Can you use lead-core line on a spinning reel?



## Gameface

I have a larger sized spinning reel and I was wondering if I could use leaded line on it? From everything I've seen people generally load leaded line onto a trolling reel, but I wasn't sure if that was just because the capacity is generally larger or if there was something wrong with the way leaded line would work on a spinning reel.


----------



## Ryfly

I don't think it would handle the twisting and sharp angles involved with a spinning reel.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I used it on a large Quantum for 2 years and it worked "decent". I would not use it for a long time as it will eventually ruin your lead core.


----------



## wyogoob

No, like Ryfly said.

And it would break the core at the line pickup (bail) after repeated use and/or when under a heavy load.


----------



## Gumbo

Get on ebay or KSL classifieds and look for a couple of used Penn 209 reels. They're cheap and make great leadcore rigs. I have a couple that I rarely use, but they're good to have in the arsenal.


----------



## deadicatedweim

Cabelas sells there depthmaster 2 line counting reels for use with lead core starting around $39. You can even get complete combo starting at $59. I have read that there cheap depthmaster series trolling rods can break near the handle, so you may want to pay a little more for a uglystick or eagle claw.


----------



## LOAH

If you're anywhere near Orem, I'll give you a baitcaster. I've got a couple and don't really see any use for them in the near future. You may need to take it apart and oil it up, since it's been in storage, but free is better than paying for a new one, right? Let me know.


----------



## flyguy7

If you are breaking a depthmaster trolling rod down near the handle you are seriously misusing the rod. They are a fiberglass/carbon blend, just like an ugly stick. It makes for a heavy, not-so-sensitive rod but one that is very durable. That is the only real advantage to ugly sticks. They do not perform well, they just offer tons of different models and take a beating real well.


----------



## deadicatedweim

Its probably a manufactures defect they had for a little while . There are lots of people that left negative feedback on there website saying there rods broke just pulling up on it to get the down rigger clip to release and etc. I have never personally used a depthmaster but would rather not deal with the hassle of returning it so that's why I suggested the two rods that I have used, that are 15 years old. They still make them and they get better reviews.


----------



## Nor-tah

LOAH said:


> If you're anywhere near Orem, I'll give you a baitcaster. I've got a couple and don't really see any use for them in the near future. You may need to take it apart and oil it up, since it's been in storage, but free is better than paying for a new one, right? Let me know.


Wow, that is very kind LOAH. I would take you up on that if I were him...


----------



## Gameface

That was a very generous offer, LOAH. I left for Strawberry before I read that or I might have taken you up on it.

I borrowed a couple poles that had lead line from my uncle-in-law. Using them compared to using my other pole I had set-up for a dipsy diver convinced me that dipsy divers are just too much trouble. I'll be re-spooling that reel with lead core line.

I'll post a report tonight or tomorrow. I'm beat right now and need to relax. We stayed at the Strawberry Bay Marina Lodge on the 19th and 20th, and rented a pontoon for the day on the 20th.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## LOAH

No prob. I suppose I could get the tip replaced on my baitcasting rod and get rigged up for some eventual trolling.

I actually have three, but I'm hanging onto the Quantum, for sure. 2 Penns are available for anyone in the need though. Hit me up.


----------

